# Iphone / IP-Bus adapter...no sound on PRS-880 AUX2?



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

Hi all...I'm trying to get my iphone 3gs (OS4 firmware) playing music through my PRS-880's ipbus port via the following cable:











Now I understand this cable doesn't have the control box that allows you to display songs/ control the iphone on the headunit, but it states that you still should be able to recieve sound through your aux2 port while normally controlling songs through your iphone.

I plugged in the ipbus cable into the back of the prs-880 and both the red and black wires to a power source and ground. Iphone displayed that the adapter isn't capable of charging the device. No biggie...kinda expected that. 

However, I enabled both AUX1 and AUX2 on the headunit and there's no sound coming through ehatsoever...I've messed with volume levels, everything. Even tried it without using the power wires...just the ipbus plug. Nothing. Is this cable simply not compatible with my HU? Do I have to buy the official adapter with the control box? Could the OS4 firmware have anything to do with it? Or is my ipbus port defective?


Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

It's probably not going to work. The only thing that I could suggest trying is to cycle through the sources on the hu. It'll probably go through tuner, cd, aux1, aux2 and that's it, if you don't get sound from aux1 or 2 or unless you get it to show another source, you'll need to buy the real adapter. With the real adapter you'll have an Ipod source. I guess you could also mess with the iphone and see if any settings need to be changed.


----------



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

thanks much...I was kinda skeptical about the cheap chinese adapters.,.guess I should just spring out the few extra bucks for the real thing


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Not really, you can go with cheap China made cables. But you must be sure on the cable model before you buy. Else this will be the problem you will be facing.


----------



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

kyheng said:


> Not really, you can go with cheap China made cables. But you must be sure on the cable model before you buy. Else this will be the problem you will be facing.


Hmmm...any suggestions on the particular cable I should be looking for? I've seen one where it's an ipbus connector on one end then a headphone jack on the other...perhaps that would work?


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

With PRS-880 I think you need the external device(CD-IB100), but I got no experience with it..... I only using the USB device for my P9 which is working properly.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

You need the Pioneer box, there is no generic version of it and a simple cable does not work, as you've learned. It was worth a shot though as long as the cable was cheap, I can see how there could have been the possibility that the audio would pass through, but that doesn't appear to be the case. 

In this situation you gambled and lost. Get the real thing, it's not the fastest option, but make playlists or put in on ramdom and you should be happy.


----------



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

gracias again, much appreciated


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Use those fakes are good, as IP-bus cable..... I've bought once before, it can be use as controller from my DEX to DEQ, but the built quality are quite bad, not that worth for me as the postage cost me almost 50% from the cable price.... End up I need to get another real Pioneer IP-bus cable.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Call a good audio store and ask them this question and a good audio store will tell you if it is compatible.

Pioneer CD-IB100ii iPod Interface Adapter Control your iPod with your Pioneer stereo at Crutchfield.com

Check the link and notice that it states some MAY work with firmware updates.

Chuck


----------



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

oh wait...what the heck?

so the official cd-ib100ii won't even work with the iphone 3gs? If so I'm on a mission for a lost cause. Can anyone verify this?

wow, seems like it won't even charge the new iphones....meaning, most likely it works on 12 volts and not 5 volts like the newer phones require. This is a bummer.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

That's the problem with iPod products..... The firmware sometimes just can't detect newer iPod products.... That's why you get CD-IB100ii but the UB100 still the same.


----------



## shiznattik (Sep 22, 2007)

When these decks and iPod adapters were made, iPods could still be charged through the firewire pins. Apple has since changed the newer iPods and iPhones to only charge through the USB pins, which are different. 

There is an add-on adapter made by Scosche, called a passPORT that allows charging from old cables.

As for the audio, I think that may have something to do with running IOS 4.0. Since I have updated my iPhone, it has not been as compatible with iPod adapters. Like Chuck and Crutchfield recommend, you may have to update the firmware on the Pioneer iPod box or switch back to an older IOS version for your iPhone.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Or can try the latest iPod and USB device from Pioneer Japan.... Under ODR section....


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

The last iphone update has been causing a lot of compatibility issues.


----------



## Bmxnick101 (Dec 1, 2009)

My p-01 won't work with my 3Gs! It'll charge it tho  I would go with ibus to RCA... Had problems with the headphone version, none with the RCA one.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

CD-iB100 will work iphone, but not charge it-the scosche adaptor mentioned above will allow it to charge.

OS4 has caused no end of trouble, hard reset the ipod while plugged into the unit and it should be fine. (press and hold both buttons, unit powers down, powers up-when you can see silver apple logo you can release buttons)

CD-iB100 can be modded to return control to the ipod, if you have a pre-ipod deck the CD-Ib100 will "operate" it but is a complete PITA. Open it up and there's a light blue wire coming from the white ipod cable-snip it and the control goes back to the ipod


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fliplyricist1 said:


> oh wait...what the heck?
> 
> so the official cd-ib100ii won't even work with the iphone 3gs? If so I'm on a mission for a lost cause. Can anyone verify this?
> 
> wow, seems like it won't even charge the new iphones....meaning, most likely it works on 12 volts and not 5 volts like the newer phones require. This is a bummer.


there's an adaptor for that. I'm working on this in another forum and am DEATHLY afraid to cross-post it here.

But lest start from here. does the china cable you have now work on a standard ipod? like a 6th Gen down classic? NOT the newest classics that need USB charge? AND when you plug your iphone into this current china cable does it stay playing out of the iphone speaker or do you get a message indicating that the accessory is not supported and gives you an option to go into airplane mode?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

audio+civic said:


> The last iphone update has been causing a lot of compatibility issues.


it's not an update thing currently unless it's sending data. If it's not going into accessory mode then it's not software, it's missing the accessory resistor in the connector. IIRC the OP is just looking to get audio into the headunit.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

The Baron Groog said:


> OS4 has caused no end of trouble, hard reset the ipod while plugged into the unit and it should be fine. (press and hold both buttons, unit powers down, powers up-when you can see silver apple logo you can release buttons)


that is not a hard reset. it accomplishes nothing more than normally turning an iphone on and off.


----------



## fliplyricist1 (May 27, 2008)

chad said:


> there's an adaptor for that. I'm working on this in another forum and am DEATHLY afraid to cross-post it here.
> 
> But lest start from here. does the china cable you have now work on a standard ipod? like a 6th Gen down classic? NOT the newest classics that need USB charge? AND when you plug your iphone into this current china cable does it stay playing out of the iphone speaker or do you get a message indicating that the accessory is not supported and gives you an option to go into airplane mode?


Thanks again for all the replies people! Sorry, unfortunately I don't own an ipod or any other mini mp3 players to test...just my iphone. But I'm 99% certain it charges using 12v instead of the 5v needed for the 3gs. 

The only time I get 'any' response out of the iphone is when I connect the red and black 'recharging' wires from the chinese cable...then the iphone immediately displays on the screen something to the effect of 'charging not supported by this device.' Else, I can plug the ipbus adapter any which way and never ever get any feedback or changes from the iphone nor headunit. The music just continues playing out of the iphone speakers like nothing ever happened. I tried powering off the iphone, cycling through the headunit inputs multiple times, nada. It's as though the headunit isn't receiving or recognizing any signal from the iphone. 

I'm thinking there's a very 'outside' chance it may have something to do with the new OS4 firmware update, but my gut feeling tells me that's very 'outside.' It's either one of two things: my ipbus input port on my prs-880 is shot *very unlikely since I've never used it before* or this cable simply isn't compatible.


bmx: thanks much...so the ipbus--> rca cable version DEFINITELY worked for your 3gs? What kind model headunit do you have? 

This is turning out to look like more hasstle/money than it's worth if I have to get a slochke voltage adapter as well. But it's just hard for me to give up my prs-880, as there are very few other headunits within the same bargain range that support 3-way


----------



## pentavolvo (Nov 12, 2008)

that cable works with older ipods, its the new ipods that have issues


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

pentavolvo said:


> that cable works with older ipods, its the new ipods that have issues


It's the 880 that is the issue, not the cable or the iphone. The 880 was designed to use the CD-whatever for ipod playback. The newer head units use a simple cable that pulls the digital info off of the ipod, but that's not what the 880 does. You need the ipod module to make it work correctly. If you aren't concerned with controlling the iphone on your hu, or having it charge, you can always just use a simple rca cord into one of the aux inputs.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The #1 question to determine if it works, outside the charging message.. is when it's not charging, plugged in, and oyu hit play, does sound come out of the iphone speaker or is it muted? If it comes out of the iphone speaker then the dock device it not putting the iphone in accessory mode.

Pin 21 needs a resistor to ground, the exact value, I dunno.










Is there a cable that allows AUDIO ONLY into the pioneer that is available? For example I have an ipod cable that's charge wires and RCA's coming off of it and I have an Ainet to RCA adaptor (Alpine headuinit)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bad post


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

The Baron Groog said:


> CD-iB100 will work iphone, but not charge it-the scosche adaptor mentioned above will allow it to charge.


Just tried my 3Gs iPhone on my 880 + CD-iB100ii and get an "this accessory unable to charge, do you want airplane mode" error upon startup. Choosing "no" gives me a "no songs" on iPhone error. Manually selecting the iPod from the springboard gives me an "accessory connected" error.

Unable to select songs by adapter or manually. 3Gs (and any USB iPhone/iPod) needs adapter to be able to charge

So IME, the 3Gs will not work -w/o mods anyway- on the 880 + adapter. I have a 60gb iPod photo that stays in there 24/7 and works fine.

Robert


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

tanakasan said:


> Just tried my 3Gs iPhone on my 880 + CD-iB100ii and get an "this accessory unable to charge, do you want airplane mode" error upon startup. Choosing "no" gives me a "no songs" on iPhone error. Manually selecting the iPod from the springboard gives me an "accessory connected" error.
> 
> Unable to select songs by adapter or manually. 3Gs (and any USB iPhone/iPod) needs adapter to be able to charge
> 
> ...


Simple fix for your issues: 
1. Buy the scosche adaptor to fix the charge issue; Charging Adapter for iPod & iPhone
2.Hard re-set your ipod when you've connected it to the CD-iB100II;

1. Press-hold the Home button (big circle below the screen) and the Sleep/Wake button (on top of the iPhone) simultaneously.


2. Continue holding both buttons (Ignore the "Slide to power off") until the iPhone shuts off and begins to restart.

3. You may let go when you see the silver Apple logo.

4.You have completed a hard reset successfully.

You should now be able to control the iphone and if you bought the scosche adaptor charge it too.

Greg


----------

